# Midland duck hunting



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

With the opener a little more than a week away for the Middle Zone, I'm wondering if there's any place to hunt around here or if anyone would mind having a partner. This is my first year after my move to Midland and I'm finding it hard to find places to go. I was previously in Lansing and that area was sparse as well, but at least Rose Lake was good for about 1 day and then the creek good for woodies until late October. 

Been looking around at maps and sat. photos and it looks like there's very little public land with any water on it. Went to the Kawkawlin Creek Flooding yesterday to check it out, but all I found was that it's a nice flooding area, but I didn't see any birds and to make matters worse, I tried to wade out there and due to the depth, can not get very far out before it gets deep. Meaning, of course, retrieval would be difficult as well as setting and picking up decoys. Boat's not in the budget yet so I've basically crossed that one off my list. Sounds like the Shiawassee NF is about the same (need a boat). 

I've spotted some creeks and whatnot on state land that I'll try for jump shooting woodies, but aside from that, anyone have any ideas of places where I can actually go and set some decoys without the need for a boat? And anyone looking for a partner to go with from time to time? Many hands make light work and I wouldn't mind some company if you don't either. Go ahead and PM me if you want, I know most don't like to reveal their spots (especially public ones) in public and I respect that if that's the case.


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

Kawk is a huge waste of time and 40000 local yahoos will be banging away there opening morning at 3 ducks..... Best advice for you is head to the south half of the county and start river hoping. There's lots of state land and river available down there. Lots of birds use that river to travel and loaf. Many good shoots all up and down the river an it's easy to wade.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

I hunt further north but know the area a bit, from what I heard Kawkawlin is a zoo on the opener, plus without a boat its tougher. You could stake out a shallow area but you would really have to be the crowd to claim. Looks like there are some potholes to the north a bit some birds might get pushed to but you would have to do the leg work. Shiawassee and saginaw bay hunting areas might be you best and quickest bet once the southern opener comes until you find some other spots


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

CMUBASEBALL said:


> Kawk is a huge waste of time and 40000 local yahoos will be banging away there opening morning at 3 ducks..... Best advice for you is head to the south half of the county and start river hoping. There's lots of state land and river available down there. Lots of birds use that river to travel and loaf. Many good shoots all up and down the river an it's easy to wade.


That's what I figured. By river, do you mean the Tittabawassee? Didn't see any state land on that and didn't figure it was shallow enough to wade? Or are you talking about the Chippewa River? Saw that there's some public land access to that and it may not be nearly as deep as the Tit. And like I said, I've seen tons of little creeks and whatnot to check out so I'm sure they'll hold something at some point. 

Anyone know if there's a lot of hunters in this area at all? Seems like with such sparse places to go, I may be lucky enough to have several public land locations to myself. Nothing worse than heavy hunting pressure to drive out everything. That routinely happened in the Lansing area and Rose Lake especially. There'd be hundreds of birds there opening day and about 20 hunters in one small area. Sure enough, the never returned the rest of the year after that. Too bad too because that'd be a great spot if there wasn't so much pressure.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've hunted the tit in Freeland a lot. There. Are some birds mostly commons but you will get a woody or mallard fly by every so often. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I hunted Kawkawlin Creek Flooding back in the 80's when I was up there for college. It can be good later in the season, so don't give up on it. I was a young college buck, and used to carry dekes on my back and hike in. Also, there was a point along that side maybe 1/2 mile down the south shore from the dam, and there was always blind at the end. Mid season I could get there and find no on in it. I recall there was an old two track along the high ground on that shore that I could get my little chevy car down. Just do some scouting and you'll find some spots out there...but yeah, not opening day.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

You are 15 min from bay , you have Linwood, spots around Sag river, Shiawassee. You are way better off in this area than Lansing.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Hackman said:


> You are 15 min from bay , you have Linwood, spots around Sag river, Shiawassee. You are way better off in this area than Lansing.




I used to walk out onto Sag. Bay all the time. You should head there. You will not need to go anywhere else all season.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I know you say a boat's not in the budget...but if you could get a cheap used canoe, sneak/poke boat, or kayak there are SO many marsh areas around the bay you can access. Good luck and be safe out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

easy.fish point. nayanquing point. both 30 minutes from you, both have really easy access. shiawassee has some walk in areas as well. probably 3 of the best managed areas in state less then 30 minutes from you.


side note: any duck hunter in michigan should at least own or at have ability to borrow some kind of boat/canoe. Without a boat, a duck hunter in michigan cuts about 99% of his chances to hunt.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Hit CL and start haggling...you should be able to get a cheap canoe for under $300
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

JMSparty08 said:


> Go ahead and PM me if you want, I know most don't like to reveal their spots (especially public ones) in public and I respect that if that's the case.


That is putting it mildly. Welcome to the site, lots of good info can be found here. Just be careful about posting up specific areas, especially if they are public, the reaction you will get here would be like starting a thread on tRCMB about a hot chick and not including any pics. :yikes:


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> easy.fish point. nayanquing point. both 30 minutes from you, both have really easy access. shiawassee has some walk in areas as well. probably 3 of the best managed areas in state less then 30 minutes from you.
> 
> 
> side note: any duck hunter in michigan should at least own or at have ability to borrow some kind of boat/canoe. Without a boat, a duck hunter in michigan cuts about 99% of his chances to hunt.


A boat is very useful in most parts of the state. Personally, I prefer not to get my feet wet and maybe use a boat once a season till Jan. I think in your situation it is necessary though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Usually do a little goose hunting up there. Later in the season they are some of the most educated birds you will ever hunt.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

JMSparty08 said:


> With the opener a little more than a week away for the Middle Zone, I'm wondering if there's any place to hunt around here or if anyone would mind having a partner. This is my first year after my move to Midland and I'm finding it hard to find places to go. I was previously in Lansing and that area was sparse as well, but at least Rose Lake was good for about 1 day and then the creek good for woodies until late October.
> 
> Been looking around at maps and sat. photos and it looks like there's very little public land with any water on it. Went to the Kawkawlin Creek Flooding yesterday to check it out, but all I found was that it's a nice flooding area, but I didn't see any birds and to make matters worse, I tried to wade out there and due to the depth, can not get very far out before it gets deep. Meaning, of course, retrieval would be difficult as well as setting and picking up decoys. Boat's not in the budget yet so I've basically crossed that one off my list. Sounds like the Shiawassee NF is about the same (need a boat).
> 
> I've spotted some creeks and whatnot on state land that I'll try for jump shooting woodies, but aside from that, anyone have any ideas of places where I can actually go and set some decoys without the need for a boat? And anyone looking for a partner to go with from time to time? Many hands make light work and I wouldn't mind some company if you don't either. Go ahead and PM me if you want, I know most don't like to reveal their spots (especially public ones) in public and I respect that if that's the case.


Plenty of places to go and wade in eastern mecosta county outside.

One obvious one is haymarsh and martiny areas. It can be packed, but there are a few spots you can go to be by yourself and need little in the way of a boat.

Its a little bit of a hike, about an hours drive, but ducks are around. They just get smart reallly quick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3006 (May 16, 2000)

I used to hunt Shiawassee all the time, on foot! Carried about 18 magnum decoys, mud seat, and gun on my back. Usually hunted prior road and walked back past the pump house to what I beleive is refuge area now. I never did get skunked, but that was back in the day when a 60 day season didn't exist. I think I made it out there 2-3 days during the week plus weekends. Then I got a boat and as able to paddly my way to some other areas. 

The last several times I have hunted there, I haven't even taken the safety off on a morning hunt. Frustrating when you kick birds out walking in, but the never filter back. Afternoons must be the ticket????


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

Kawkawlin is a zoo openin weekend, I won't be there that's for sure. Last year somebody decided to have an airboat race 10 minutes before shooting time. Hard to keep calm in moments like that, thus have fun good luck and wear a flack jacket (seriously)


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KCQ0613 (Jan 4, 2012)

ojynnad20 said:


> Kawkawlin is a zoo openin weekend, I won't be there that's for sure. Last year somebody decided to have an airboat race 10 minutes before shooting time. Hard to keep calm in moments like that, thus have fun good luck and wear a flack jacket (seriously)
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I second and third that, I usually end up frustrated beyond belief there opening morning. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

